# Probleme mit Umlauten nach Umzug einer Tomcat-Webapp



## KorbenDallas (17. April 2007)

Hallo,

habe gerade meine Tomcat-Webapplikation von einem Windows auf einen Linuxrechner umgezogen. Seitdem gibt es bei der Ausführung von Java-Servlets Probleme mit Sonderzeichen. Alle Sonderzeichen im Code werden durch Fragezeichen (?) ersetzt. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Das gilt sowohl für Sonderzeichen, die direkt im Code stehen, wie z.B.
String foo = new String("Länge");

als auch für String, die über JDBC aus einer MySQL-DB kommen.

An der Datenbank oder JDBC kann es meiner Meinung nach nicht liegen, weil es vorher auch einwandfrei funktionierte.

Hat jemand einen Tip?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tomcatcat (11. Juli 2008)

Hey, dein Problem ist zwar schon staubig, aber da ich sowas ebenfalls heute hatte, hier der Link zur Lösung: http://christian.rachny.eu/index.ph...SLES-bzw.-anderen-Linux-Derivaten-setzen.html

Es grüßt.

Die Tomcatcat


----------



## zeja (12. Juli 2008)

Ich würde empfehlen Grundsätzlich nur ASCII Zeichen im Code zu verwenden, dann hat man auch keine Zeichensatzprobleme wenn man seinen Sourcecode mal auf nem anderen Betriebssystem aufmacht.

Sprich: Im Javacode die Unicode Escapesequenzen für nicht ASCII Zeichen verwenden
In HTML Code die entsprechenden Entities. Dann gibts mit sowas auch keine Probleme mehr.

Achja: und new String ist im allgemeinen Pfui


----------

